# Fonctionnement d'iCloud



## McIntouch (18 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai depuis peu activé iCloud tant sur mon iPad que sur mon iPhone.

Si j'ai bien compris, iCloud "pousse" les données sur les appareils.

Or, je remarque que ce n'est pas tout le temps le cas. 

Par exemple, j'ai ajouté un événement iCal sur mon iPhone hier matin. En ouvrant mon iPad hier soir, l'événement n'était pas encore présent sur iCal, mais il a fallu attendre quelques secondes afin que l'app récupère mon événement. Idem pour un contact.

Je me demande donc si iCloud "pousse" réellement les données ou si en fait, c'est comme un serveur Exchange, c'est-à-dire l'app doit aller récupérer les données.

Sur l'iPhone toutefois, j'ai remarqué que le principe de "pousser" les données était réalisé.

Quelqu'un peut-il m'éclaircir sur le fonctionnement réel d'iCloud ?

Merci


----------



## Cédric74 (18 Octobre 2011)

Pour Ical, Rappels, Photos, effectivement la synchro se fait de suite chez moi. Les données sont donc bien "poussées".


----------



## McIntouch (19 Octobre 2011)

Après quelques jours d'utilisation, je remarque que c'est aléatoire... parfois les données apparaissent de suite et ont donc été "poussées", parfois pas.

Peut-être qu'au fur et à mesure de passer par iCloud, le système du push devient de plus en plus fonctionnel...un genre d'habitude à prendre par iCloud !


----------

